# Camp Site Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone know of a good campsite just past zaragoza heading for the coast


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends on how far past Zaragoza you want to be. There is a very good Camping Municipal in Zaragoza itself:

http://www.campingzaragoza.com/

which always has a fair share of Brits going one way or the other.
The site is on a dual carrriageway so, depending on which way you are going, be aware that you might have to pass it, go round the roundabout and then come back and up the ramp to get to the gates. It is clear when you get there !

G

Edit: Also on MHF database which means you can trace the route:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4106


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can we confirm the lat/long of this site please, as will be passing there in about 6/7 days.

cabby


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Cabby,

MHF gives: N 41.637112; E - 0.942657

CC gives: N 41.63766; E - 0.94227

only about 10 yards difference.

Hope that helps.

Kenp


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks kenp.

cabby


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Here at campsite now weather red hot expensive site 25 euros with electric. Hard to find with co-ordinates better putting address which is Maurice Ravel Zaragoza. Going to Benicasim tomorrow for couple of days then on to meet at Denia.


----------

